# Fresh Water Striper



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Finally caught my first striper in the new kayak this year.Couldn't believe they were on a flat in about 1-2ft of water at the junction of the James and Appomattox rivers near Hopewell. caught several below 18" one keeper and one broke me off. One almost jumped in the yak scear me. Got a couple of pictures but don't know how to post them.
Was a fun:fishing: day!


----------



## Willis2805 (Oct 27, 2008)

congrats man


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

there is a thread in the fishing bible on how to post em! The fishing bible is located all the way to the bottom of the main page! go there and look for a thread on how to post pics! Im sure we all wanna see some stripies!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good work. Congrats.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> at the junction of the James and Appomattox rivers near Hopewell. Was a fun:fishing: day!



Shhhhhh...Don't tell all your secrets...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!
They were there again yesterday but they wouldn't take anything that I threw at them.
Don't have any secrets AirDown thats what this board is about.


----------

